# Xbox 360 gets USB Storage



## AshleyAshes (Apr 6, 2010)

While the 360 long could use USB drives to access images, videos and audio files it couldn't use them for much else. This morning the dashboard was updated with a new feature that would allow users to use USB hard drives and flash drives in place of the far more expensive memory cards that Microsoft has offered. While Microsoft is now selling specially made 8 and 16GB drives made by SanDisk there's no requirement for you to use them. Any off the shelf USB flash drive will do the job. Connect your drive, go to the storage menu, format the drive, about 0.6GB are used for 360 system files and the remainder can be used by the 360 for storage.

There are catches however. The limit is 16GB per device and only two devices may be connected to the 360 at one time. So even if you use a 200GB USB external hard drive only 16GB can be used by the 360, the remainder can still be used by a PC as general storage however.

This obviously isn't a replacement for a 360 HDD since you can now get 250GB for $129USD but if you bought an Xbox 360 Arcade which only comes with 512mb of internal storage it can be a good stop gap solution. Since the 360 Arcade is called 'Arcade' it'd be nice to have sufficent storage to download some Xbox Live Arcade games to, wouldn't it?

I've tested it with two USB devices, one SanDisk Cruzer 2GB USB stick and a SanDisk USB card reader with a 1GB SD Card inside it. The Cruzer met performance requirements and it seemed to work as well as any storage. The USB card reader failed in requirements and was a bit slow in loading XBLA games and such.

From what I can tell you can use the drives for almost everything, even install a disc game to USB drive for faster performance. The only thing you can't seem to do is emulate Xbox1 games with it. That still seems to require a hard drive.

Myself, I see it primarily as a means to back up XBLA data to save bandwidth should I ever need to re-download. Also for using 360's at gaming events I can have a few XBLA games on a cheap disposible memory card and not have expensive hard drive attached to the unit.

Anyone else have experiences or comments to make?


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

So finally catching up to the PS3?


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 6, 2010)

aww.... i wish my box was fixed... :c


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> So finally catching up to the PS3?


 
Well, no. The 360 can run games directly off the USB drives. The PS3 can only store them as backups on USB, all data must be transfered back to the HDD to actually play them.

But a nice attempt at a fanboyism driven snub anyway.


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, no. The 360 can run games directly off the USB drives. The PS3 can only store them as backups on USB, all data must be transfered back to the HDD to actually play them.
> 
> But a nice attempt at a fanboyism driven snub anyway.



I don't own any consoles except for an N64, bro.
All I know is that the PS3 could use any flash drive as a memory card for games from the beginning (according to my few friends that own a PS3).


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 7, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, no. The 360 can run games directly off the USB drives. The PS3 can only store them as backups on USB, all data must be transfered back to the HDD to actually play them.
> 
> But a nice attempt at a fanboyism driven snub anyway.


Wait... you can put games ON the PS3 hdd? When did this happen?

I uh.. know a few has a 'install' option but...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 7, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> Wait... you can put games ON the PS3 hdd? When did this happen?
> 
> I uh.. know a few has a 'install' option but...


 
Downloadable games.  Ya know PSN games?  ...Where else would it keep them?


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh those, oh yeah.

Hrrrm, I wish you could put ps3 games on the hdd so you didn't have to switch discs and crap... but I'll have to keep dreaming lol.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 7, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> Hrrrm, I wish you could put ps3 games on the hdd so you didn't have to switch discs and crap... but I'll have to keep dreaming lol.


 
The 360 can install ALL Games to the HDD but of course you still need the disc to varify that you didn't pirate anything.

Thuogh of course with XBLA games that's not an issue and I have as many XBLA games as I have disc games. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 7, 2010)

im loving this feature! playing final fantasy 13 from my 320 gb external HDD right now^^ im having no issues at all!

and by the way, i found a way to "bypass" the 16gb limit  just make a copy of the hidden "Xbox360" folder that the console created on your drive. the console can only access this folder. if you want it to access a copied folder just rename it to "Xbox360" 
its a little tedious to plug the drive into your PC, rename the folder and plug it back into your console every time you want to have it access a different folder but hey, you can save as much data on it as you like that way and you dont have to buy any extra flash drives! XP


----------



## Tommy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm running out of space in my hard drive... this could be useful.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> im loving this feature! playing final fantasy 13 from my 320 gb external HDD right now^^ im having no issues at all!
> 
> and by the way, i found a way to "bypass" the 16gb limit  just make a copy of the hidden "Xbox360" folder that the console created on your drive. the console can only access this folder. if you want it to access a copied folder just rename it to "Xbox360"
> its a little tedious to plug the drive into your PC, rename the folder and plug it back into your console every time you want to have it access a different folder but hey, you can save as much data on it as you like that way and you dont have to buy any extra flash drives! XP


Or you could get a JTAG console and not be bound by silly limitations â™¥


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 7, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Or you could get a JTAG console and not be bound by silly limitations â™¥



oh whats that? never heard of it^^


----------



## Bianca (Apr 7, 2010)

360 modification that allows you to play all your games from USB HDD. And some games like FF13 end up taking up only about 12GB for *all three* discs because the common data can be over-written.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 7, 2010)

Bianca said:


> 360 modification that allows you to play all your games from USB HDD. And some games like FF13 end up taking up only about 12GB for *all three* discs because the common data can be over-written.



sounds nice but i dont want to mod my console


----------



## Bianca (Apr 7, 2010)

That's alright - if you have this update you lost the option to do anyway. Just sayin' - seems like too little, too late, Microsoft. And the 16GB limit is dumb.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 7, 2010)

Bianca said:


> That's alright - if you have this update you lost the option to do anyway. Just sayin' - seems like too little, too late, Microsoft. And the 16GB limit is dumb.



well, they still want to sell their overpriced HDDs 
i mean seriously what is the 250gb HDD going to cost? 99 bucks? i bought an external 640gb HDD today for 60 bucks >.>


----------



## Slade (Apr 7, 2010)

How long do you guys think it'll be before Sony steals this idea?
They already stole Achievements and the ability to play music while playing games...


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 7, 2010)

Slade said:


> How long do you guys think it'll be before Sony steals this idea?
> They already stole Achievements and the ability to play music while playing games...



you know... the idea of playing music while playing a game or the whole achievement thing isnt THAT new, only because they integrated it as well doesnt mean they stole it.
and besides, the PS3 fully supports USB drives already and you can put in ANY 2.5" SATAII drive you want in the console so they dont really have to copy anything.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 7, 2010)

Slade said:


> How long do you guys think it'll be before Sony steals this idea?
> They already stole Achievements and the ability to play music while playing games...


What a poor effort from a bumsore Microsoft fanboy :3


----------



## Wreth (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay for owning both consoles.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 7, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> While the 360 long could use USB drives to access images, videos and audio files it couldn't use them for much else. This morning the dashboard was updated with a new feature that would allow users to use USB hard drives and flash drives in place of the far more expensive memory cards that Microsoft has offered. While Microsoft is now selling specially made 8 and 16GB drives made by SanDisk there's no requirement for you to use them. Any off the shelf USB flash drive will do the job. Connect your drive, go to the storage menu, format the drive, about 0.6GB are used for 360 system files and the remainder can be used by the 360 for storage.
> 
> There are catches however. The limit is 16GB per device and only two devices may be connected to the 360 at one time. So even if you use a 200GB USB external hard drive only 16GB can be used by the 360, the remainder can still be used by a PC as general storage however.
> 
> ...


Or.. you know.. they could have released the 360 as a console that accepted off-the-shelf 2.5" 'laptop' HDDs of any capacity and permitted the use of USB Mass Storage from the get-go.. but that would have made sense.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Slade said:


> How long do you guys think it'll be before Sony steals this idea?
> They already stole Achievements and the ability to play music while playing games...


 
Um not all PS3 games can do it. There are very few that can like Burnout Paradise, Zen Pinball, and Super Stardust to name a few and thats only because the Devs put that in. The only reason the 360 can play anything over a game is because it uses a modified version of the Windows Media player where as the PS3 doesn't and Microsoft has patented that anyway so Sony can't use the XMB music player in this fashion so we have to see if the Devs put in a music player that access our music


----------



## Lazydabear (Apr 8, 2010)

I watched the Video it also saids you can upload Music and Movies?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 8, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I watched the Video it also saids you can upload Music and Movies?



the movie and music files that you download from XBL can be stored on it as well. you can put everything on it except for ripped music CDs^^
you can also put movie files from your PC on it and play them in the media libraries but the XBOX only supports certain filetypes


----------



## Runefox (Apr 8, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Or.. you know.. they could have released the 360 as a console that accepted off-the-shelf 2.5" 'laptop' HDDs of any capacity and permitted the use of USB Mass Storage from the get-go.. but that would have made sense.



Well, considering X-Box Live is a paid service, they have a certain interest in curtailing potential modification of profile data and so on - Hence (along with being able to sell hard drives at a premium) the reason for proprietary form factor for their hard drives (which actually are simply 2.5in SATA drives in enclosures). A lot of OS data is present on 360 hard drives. Of course, companies like Datel have 360 hard drive docking systems that can hook them up to PC's via USB nowadays, which makes that somewhat moot, but it's sort of a niche market.

All the same, take a look at the PS3 Call of Duty UFO glitch for other reasons why proprietary can actually be useful in these cases.

Don't get me wrong, though - I don't personally think that they should have done it like that (encryption of save data/OS data probably would also have worked, particularly if it's tied to the hardware, meaning decryption would be very difficult). It's one of the reasons why I see the PS3 as a slightly more "open" platform. ... Well. Not any more with the removal of OtherOS, but still.


----------



## Lazydabear (Apr 8, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Well, considering X-Box Live is a paid service, they have a certain interest in curtailing potential modification of profile data and so on - Hence (along with being able to sell hard drives at a premium) the reason for proprietary form factor for their hard drives (which actually are simply 2.5in SATA drives in enclosures). A lot of OS data is present on 360 hard drives. Of course, companies like Datel have 360 hard drive docking systems that can hook them up to PC's via USB nowadays, which makes that somewhat moot, but it's sort of a niche market.
> 
> All the same, take a look at the PS3 Call of Duty UFO glitch for other reasons why proprietary can actually be useful in these cases.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, though - I don't personally think that they should have done it like that (encryption of save data/OS data probably would also have worked, particularly if it's tied to the hardware, meaning decryption would be very difficult). It's one of the reasons why I see the PS3 as a slightly more "open" platform. ... Well. Not any more with the removal of OtherOS, but still.


 

Some of there movies on XBL can be played on Zuna?


----------



## Bianca (Apr 8, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Well, considering X-Box Live is a paid service, they have a certain interest in curtailing potential modification of profile data and so on - Hence (along with being able to sell hard drives at a premium) the reason for proprietary form factor for their hard drives (which actually are simply 2.5in SATA drives in enclosures). A lot of OS data is present on 360 hard drives. Of course, companies like Datel have 360 hard drive docking systems that can hook them up to PC's via USB nowadays, which makes that somewhat moot, but it's sort of a niche market.
> 
> All the same, take a look at the PS3 Call of Duty UFO glitch for other reasons why proprietary can actually be useful in these cases.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, though - I don't personally think that they should have done it like that (encryption of save data/OS data probably would also have worked, particularly if it's tied to the hardware, meaning decryption would be very difficult). It's one of the reasons why I see the PS3 as a slightly more "open" platform. ... Well. Not any more with the removal of OtherOS, but still.


Ironic, then, that it was the 360's security that fell first, huh?


----------



## Locke (Apr 8, 2010)

Well hey, I had head about this but didn't know it was in effect yet. The 16 GB limit sounds dumb, but hey, it's still pretty awesome ^_^

PS - so can you use 16GB of a larger external HD and still use the rest for your comp?


----------



## entropicage (Apr 9, 2010)

Ugh, limited to 16GB? Lame. I understand why, what with not wanting to compete with itself, or make the ridiculously expensive drives unnecessary. But I still hate that bull.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 9, 2010)

Locke said:


> PS - so can you use 16GB of a larger external HD and still use the rest for your comp?


 
Yes, if you use a 100GB drive, 16GB will be used for the Xbox 360 (Unless you manually set it to less) and 84GB will remain and be usable by the PC.



entropicage said:


> Ugh, limited to 16GB? Lame. I understand why, what with not wanting to compete with itself, or make the ridiculously expensive drives unnecessary. But I still hate that bull.


 
Eh, I paid $20 for an 8MB PS2 memory card six months ago.  THe 512mb Memory Card for the 360 was like $50 Since I already have 120GB of HDD storage for my 360 I think that 16GB per device is more than enough for the needs I want it for.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 9, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Ironic, then, that it was the 360's security that fell first, huh?



No, the 360's security remains intact - It's the drives that have been hacked.

EDIT: Actually, apparently the old pre-NXE hypervisor was technically cracked in around 2007 according to the almighty Wiki, but no viable homebrew scene spawned from it because it was a very difficult hack. I don't think such a hack still exists, meaning that the 360 is still "secure". The drives on the other hand are standard, and this is what enables 360 piracy, and why Sony hasn't had such a problem (proprietary drive/encrypted communication). One can simply remove the drive, hook it up to a compatible SATA controller card, and flash the firmware to one that always reports a legitimate disc.

EDIT2: Oh, there was apparently something that got patched before it even got leaked, so that's pretty much a non-issue, too, and again, no real homebrew community sprouted up. I hear you've got one of those units though - Thanks for supporting the software publishers.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 9, 2010)

Runefox said:


> No, the 360's security remains intact - It's the drives that have been hacked.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, apparently the old pre-NXE hypervisor was technically cracked in around 2007 according to the almighty Wiki, but no viable homebrew scene spawned from it because it was a very difficult hack. I don't think such a hack still exists, meaning that the 360 is still "secure". The drives on the other hand are standard, and this is what enables 360 piracy, and why Sony hasn't had such a problem (proprietary drive/encrypted communication). One can simply remove the drive, hook it up to a compatible SATA controller card, and flash the firmware to one that always reports a legitimate disc.
> 
> EDIT2: Oh, there was apparently something that got patched before it even got leaked, so that's pretty much a non-issue, too, and again, no real homebrew community sprouted up. I hear you've got one of those units though - Thanks for supporting the software publishers.


Wow, how's life back there in 2008? 
Let me put it plain to you - the 360 has been blown *wide open*. All you need is a machine with a 7xxx dashboard [which doesn't mean pre-NXE at all] (still available NIB in certain stores and PLENTIFUL machines out there preowned) and 10 minutes with a soldering iron. Unsigned code, region free games, USB HDD Loading, et al. "No Homebrew Scene"? The authors of Freestyle Dash, XexLoader, and the numerous other Dash Replacements would beg to differ. The 360's security is completely dead. And don't even bother suggesting the drive mods; they're worthless. 7GB to download a game that might only be 1GB? DVD DL disks? Having to worry about stealth, poor quality media, et al? No thanks. 2TB USB HDD full of 360 games? Check. Replaced internal HDD with a 500GB drive to fit all my DLC and XBLA? Check.
The hack is neither difficult, complicated or obscure. A 10 year old could install it, tbh. And the scene gets bigger by the day. Have been playing Heart Gold on my big tele using the NDS Emulator for 360. Shit is so cash.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

entropicage said:


> Ugh, limited to 16GB? Lame. I understand why, what with not wanting to compete with itself, or make the ridiculously expensive drives unnecessary. But I still hate that bull.



yeah, thats pretty stupid... but like i said earlier, you can make copies of the hidden "Xbox360" folder the console creates on the drive. the console will only access the folder named "Xbox360" though, so if you want it to access one of the copies you have to rename it every time.
still sucks but you can use the whole drive this way 



Bianca said:


> Wow, how's life back there in 2008?
> Let me put it plain to you - the 360 has been blown *wide open*. All you need is a machine with a 7xxx dashboard [which doesn't mean pre-NXE at all] (still available NIB in certain stores and PLENTIFUL machines out there preowned) and 10 minutes with a soldering iron. Unsigned code, region free games, USB HDD Loading, et al. "No Homebrew Scene"? The authors of Freestyle Dash, XexLoader, and the numerous other Dash Replacements would beg to differ. The 360's security is completely dead. And don't even bother suggesting the drive mods; they're worthless. 7GB to download a game that might only be 1GB? DVD DL disks? Having to worry about stealth, poor quality media, et al? No thanks. 2TB USB HDD full of 360 games? Check. Replaced internal HDD with a 500GB drive to fit all my DLC and XBLA? Check.
> The hack is neither difficult, complicated or obscure. A 10 year old could install it, tbh. And the scene gets bigger by the day. Have been playing Heart Gold on my big tele using the NDS Emulator for 360. Shit is so cash.



yeah its true, the xbox is pretty wide open.
i mean, it is nothing else than a modified PC so its not really that surprising^^
but yeah, NDS games on a big screen? very cash! :O


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i mean, it is nothing else than a modified PC so its not really that surprising^^


 
Uhh... No it's not.  It's the Xbox1 that shared designs with the PC.  The Xbox 360 is an entirely different animal.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Uhh... No it's not.  It's the Xbox1 that shared designs with the PC.  The Xbox 360 is an entirely different animal.



really? ive heard that both consoles share the main architecture of a regular PC! oh well, the more you know ^.^


----------



## Bianca (Apr 9, 2010)

Well the Xbox360's PowerPC processor and GPU are custom this time, but only insofar as that they're unique derivatives of existing architecture. The _Xenon _is descended from the PowerPC PPE (designed for the _Cell_, ironically) which in itself was birthed from the PPC 970 while the _Xenos _stems from ATI's R500 (Radeon X1000 series). But apart from that the system architecture is mostly unique.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 9, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Thanks for supporting the software publishers.


I'd sooner support the developers and studios that produce the games directly, than support the publishers that distribute them, if the choice was mine to make. They deserve more of the cash. A non-issue since I can at least rent or try a console game and see if I like it before giving up my money.



Bianca said:


> Wow, how's life back there in 2008?
> Let me put it plain to you - the 360 has been blown *wide open*. All you need is a machine with a 7xxx dashboard [which doesn't mean pre-NXE at all] (still available NIB in certain stores and PLENTIFUL machines out there preowned) and 10 minutes with a soldering iron. Unsigned code, region free games, USB HDD Loading, et al. "No Homebrew Scene"? The authors of Freestyle Dash, XexLoader, and the numerous other Dash Replacements would beg to differ. The 360's security is completely dead. And don't even bother suggesting the drive mods; they're worthless. 7GB to download a game that might only be 1GB? DVD DL disks? Having to worry about stealth, poor quality media, et al? No thanks. 2TB USB HDD full of 360 games? Check. Replaced internal HDD with a 500GB drive to fit all my DLC and XBLA? Check.
> The hack is neither difficult, complicated or obscure. A 10 year old could install it, tbh. And the scene gets bigger by the day. Have been playing Heart Gold on my big tele using the NDS Emulator for 360. Shit is so cash.


You know you're breaking the law hardcore right?


----------



## Bianca (Apr 9, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I'd sooner support the developers and studios that produce the games directly, than support the publishers that distribute them, if the choice was mine to make. They deserve more of the cash. A non-issue since I can at least rent or try a console game and see if I like it before giving up my money.
> 
> 
> You know you're breaking the law hardcore right?


Actually, the JTAG Exploit itself isn't illegal at all. And as I'm legally allowed to keep backups of all the games I own, I don't see how all my legal backups are at all law breaking. And before you jump on the Exploit; it uses no reverse engineered code, has no copyrighted code. It injects patches at boot time. Perfectly legal.
Forum lawyers are funny, haha! Can I see your Law School qualifications, next time? â™¥


----------



## Runefox (Apr 9, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Actually, the JTAG Exploit itself isn't illegal at all. And as I'm legally allowed to keep backups of all the games I own, I don't see how all my legal backups are at all law breaking.



Yeah, except you're actually talking about downloading and copying games, which *is* illegal, especially considering I'm fairly sure you don't own nearly 2TB worth of 360 games nor 500GB worth of XBLA/DLC. All the same, though, enjoy your pirate-box.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 9, 2010)

Bianca has games taken from PartnerNet even.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 9, 2010)

It's true. Afterburner Climax is pretty fun â™¥ Sonic Adventure, too, but it's 4:3 which is sorta upsetting.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 10, 2010)

>_>

I have no words.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep, it's pretty awesome! I actually got to test it for awhile while it was in development.. surprised it's finally out. o.o 

Glad they released it though.. they've needed something like this for a looong time. And the memory cards haven't really been helping much besides holding profiles and a few saved games.. eh. x-x


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Yep, it's pretty awesome! I actually got to test it for awhile while it was in development.. surprised it's finally out. o.o
> 
> Glad they released it though.. they've needed something like this for a looong time. And the memory cards haven't really been helping much besides holding profiles and a few saved games.. eh. x-x



yeah, thats true... they really didnt help a lot >.> if you have a 360 with a harddrive profiles and saved games arent really a problem.
like i said before, i like this update a lot as well! its pretty cool that i can use my whole external USB harddrive now, 320 GB is more than enough for me ^.^ and the load times are ok, too


----------



## Chmat (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow.... suddenly i feel obsolete! i just have a old 16gb 360 hdd! and now you tell me that there are bigger hdds? And that you also can use flashdrives? Man, I've been missing out on things!


----------



## Neybulot (Apr 17, 2010)

entropicage said:


> Ugh, limited to 16GB? Lame. I understand why, what with not wanting to compete with itself, or make the ridiculously expensive drives unnecessary. But I still hate that bull.



You can use 2 of them at once, so that's 32GB.

My opinion on it is that it's much better than nothing at all, eh?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 17, 2010)

Neybulot said:


> You can use 2 of them at once, so that's 32GB.



3 if you have an Elite with an extra port on the rear, and even more still if you use USB hubs. Unless there's some limit I don't know about.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> 3 if you have an Elite with an extra port on the rear, and even more still if you use USB hubs. Unless there's some limit I don't know about.


Artificially limited to two devices per system.

And..uh.. an elite has nothing to do with USB Port count; all 360's have 3 USB ports.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> 3 if you have an Elite with an extra port on the rear, and even more still if you use USB hubs. Unless there's some limit I don't know about.


 


Bianca said:


> Artificially limited to two devices per system.
> 
> And..uh.. an elite has nothing to do with USB Port count; all 360's have 3 USB ports.


 
What Bianca said, but also as I understand it, all models of 360 have the rear USB port because it's used for the Wifi adaptor.  My Arcade has one too.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 17, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> What Bianca said, but also as I understand it, all models of 360 have the rear USB port because it's used for the Wifi adaptor.  My Arcade has one too.


Fun Tip, the rear USB port is also obviously used for recovery by Microsoft. Make a file named "default.xex" and put it on a USB drive, plug it into the back USB port and boot the console. It'll RRoD ;D

(actually nothing is wrong, it's just reporting an invalid recovery file. Neat trick to scare friends, tho!)


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 17, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Fun Tip, the rear USB port is also obviously used for recovery by Microsoft. Make a file named "default.xex" and put it on a USB drive, plug it into the back USB port and boot the console. It'll RRoD ;D
> 
> (actually nothing is wrong, it's just reporting an invalid recovery file. Neat trick to scare friends, tho!)



i gotta remember that! XD thx!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 19, 2010)

Only wish the limit was higher.  Have an external 320GB hard drive I can use for the 360.  'cause the HD in the console is the 12GB (iirc) model.  :X


----------

